# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Sterno Stove

## Tactical Tom

Guys I scored a neat little stove - Sterno Stove - I got it on clearence at K-Mart for $3.50 ! & the fuel is .50 ea. I didnt purchase the fuel, I think you coudjust build a small fire in it & do just as good ! Has anyone else tried one of these out ? This little stove flods down flat so it's very easy to pack !

----------


## crashdive123

I've got a couple of them with 4 or 5 boxes (3 cans per box) of fuel.

----------


## Sourdough

Years ago, well many years ago, we used primous and optimus stoves. but you could not get the white gas to flow at -35* below. So we would put a gumdrop size amount of sterno under the generator and perheat it for 5 min.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

I was down at the military surplus store today and saw one of those. I have another type so didn't buy it but I'll agree that they are convenient.

----------


## crashdive123

> Years ago, well many years ago, we used primous and optimus stoves. but you could not get the white gas to flow at -35* below. So we would put a gumdrop size amount of sterno under the generator and perheat it for 5 min.


I used a little Coleman Peak One.  When I used it in really cold weather starter paste was in order (smelled like airplane glue without the glue part).  smeared a bead of it on the generator just like you did with the sterno.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

They are cheap, little space, fuel-cheap or nothing, did I say they are cheap and best of all they work fine. If this gets out the price will triple.

----------


## Rick

Sterno is a good choice. Anything compact, light and dependable is good. I don't know how long the fuel burns because I've never used one. That would be an important piece for me. But judging from the Sterno burns I've seen in restaurants/parties they seem to burn quite a long time. 

I guess you know you're out of the mainstream when you go to a nice restaurant and instead of spending time aaaahing over the 2001 Chateau de Roquefeuille you keep checking your watch trying to find out how long the Sterno burns. Instead of admiring the silver challis you wonder if it would make a good trail cup.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sarge47

Yes, that's right, Sterno is a "multi-us" item; just ask any "Alky"(they call it "squeeze"). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Anyway, my folks had one when I was just a tadpole, shows you how long it's been around.  There's also the "Esbit" stove that takes the Trioxane Fuel (tabs).  However, for a small, safe, emergency Stove i carry the "Hank Roberts II". :Cool:

----------


## bulrush

I used those in a camping trip in 1979. They work well in calm conditions, not so well at all in windy conditions. Flame stays lit but heat just blows away from your pots. Better to make your own stove with windscreen.

Take a metal coffee can. Cut a hole in the side close to the bottom. Insert tuna can, place sterno or Trangia alky stove on top of tuna can inside coffee can. Put pot on top.

----------


## RobertRogers

My first hiking stove at 13 years old was a sterno.  I bought one several years ago for old times sake.

----------


## crashdive123

Since I had never timed them, I thought I would.  Last night I opened a new can of sterno fuel (2.6 ounces.   They do make larger cans) and lit it.  Burned for 56 minutes.  As Bulrush said, they are affected by the wind.  The sides of the stove do OK, but a sheltered area or and additional windscreen is probably called for.

----------


## Rick

Here's a cheap and easy way to make a sterno stove that's wind "proof". 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Tin-Can-Sterno-Stove/

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I personally find it interesting just how many important items can be made with "junk". The ole brain, when it's rational can come up with a lot to survive. Guess that's why controlling panic is important. I really would rather have a "good" mechanical aptitude and common sense. Extreme intelligence in a few people would cause them to analyze to death each option until they dropped.

----------


## crashdive123

The sterno stove that I bought actually has pretty good wind shielding properties.  On the burn time, I noticed that the can states a 45 minute burn time (it exceeded that by 11 minutes).  Tonights experiment while I'm puttering in the workshop will be to see how long the same volume of alcohol will burn.

----------


## awfoxden

also you can use the pop can alchohol stoves in them or the esbit stoves if you some place where wood is scarce or you wanting to leave no trace.  creates a very nice light weight dependable stove package - if the alchohol runs out you still have the wood fire option with a nice pot stand. - i tend to like to alchohol stoves a little better than the sterno - just my opinion

----------


## Rick

It's sad but I've stopped using the camp fire to cook over. I use the pocket rocket mostly. I have started carrying an Esbit. I'm tired of scrubbing soot off my stainless GI cookware. The MSR fuel burns clean so I just toss it in the dishwasher when I get home and presto, it's clean. Lazy has it's benefits. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Here's a cheap and easy way to make a sterno stove that's wind "proof". 
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Tin-Can-Sterno-Stove/


What a neat site that link is. Thanks Rick. There are other things on there that are neat to make too.  :Big Grin:  Man, I wish I would have thought about that site as a business idea.

Hmm, might get some ideas off there for a crafters business. Somethin' to do.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bulrush

Thanks for the link Rick. That's the idea I was getting at.

----------


## Omid

> Guys I scored a neat little stove - Sterno Stove - I got it on clearence at K-Mart for $3.50 ! & the fuel is .50 ea. I didnt purchase the fuel, I think you coudjust build a small fire in it & do just as good ! Has anyone else tried one of these out ? This little stove flods down flat so it's very easy to pack !


ur kidding me!

----------


## skunkkiller

I have a sterno stove that I put a bottom in and now all I use is wood small stick . It is square about 10 in. and 6 in. high has steel grill and all folds flat made a nice case for it so it go on all my hikes  can make lunch coffe what have an all you end up with is ashes no can to pack out or in . I use flint and steel to lite all my fires . Backwoodsmen mag. did a sprade on it .

----------


## Tactical Tom

> ur kidding me!


Kidding you about what ?  :Confused:  
I just picked up 2 twin packs of the fuel for $.40 ea twin pack ( $.80 for 4 cans)  :Big Grin:

----------


## bulrush

> I personally find it interesting just how many important items can be made with "junk".


I agree. But for 3 generations now Americans have been trained to buy it from the store, instead of make it. With more lay offs and higher prices (which means less buying power) I think we will see people start making a few more items themselves. 

Personally I am very interested in making stuff from household items, or "junque" (that's French).

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> They are cheap, little space, fuel-cheap or nothing, did I say they are cheap and best of all they work fine. If this gets out the price will triple.


Uh... yep, I just bought one at K-mart for $7.89 plus tax. I also got the twin pack of fuel for $6.99 plus tax. Price is going up alright but I figured that these items were easier and more compact to carry than the canister gas powered single burner 'campers' stove I have and a lot safer too.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I agree. But for 3 generations now Americans have been trained to buy it from the store, instead of make it. With more lay offs and higher prices (which means less buying power) I think we will see people start making a few more items themselves. 
> 
> Personally I am very interested in making stuff from household items, or "junque" (that's French).


Thats nice if you have the resources to make all this stuff from junque. Much easier to buy it ready made, if affordable.

I made a pop can stove, took a little time to do it. The plans called for putting a wad of home insulation inside, to soak up the fuel I guess, It didn't work as I could not get it to light even by following instructions about heating the can with over flow fuel on the outside. Waste of time, threw the whole thing away after taking an hour to make it. In the wilderness in a survival situation, that might have been a costly mistake to try and make one of those. 

What I try to do is go prepared with proven methods, skills and equipment, that way I stand a better chance of surviving and it is much more of an enjoyable duress.

----------


## crashdive123

Even if your pop can stove didn't work the way you wanted it to (flames coming out the jet holes), you can use it in a survival situation.  Just the cuo-off bottom of a soda can with some alcohol in it can act as a heat source.  It may not look fancy, but if it'll boil your water, heat your food, or keep you warm - it's good enough.

----------


## Rick

One of the best deals I ever scored on an alcohol stove is the Trangia Swedish Army Cooker. I paid about $8.00 for the Trangia stove, cooking pots, wind screen and plastic alcohol bottle. The Trangia Westwind stove sells for $24-$25 alone. I don't carry the pots because they are too heavy but they make a great car camping cooker and the Trangia stove has a screw on cap that prevents the alcohol from leaking out. I understand they can run on Denatured Alcohol, Gas Line Antifreeze (HEET), Pure Methanol or Ethanol, or Rubbing Alcohol. All I've ever used is Denatured Alcohol. 

Those of you in the UK can buy them all day long. In the US and Canada, you can still score deals on eBay if you keep an eye out.

There is a trick you can use in alcohol stoves to prevent them from sooting your cooking pots. Add about 5% water to the alcohol!

----------


## Fargus

I have a small one can sterno camp stove and it has proven to be well worth the $8.00 (with tax) I paid for it. I used it extensively during the aftermaths of Hurricanes Andrew and Wilma. No power for over two weeks after Andrew and almost a week after Wilma. A total of 4 weeks usage that used less than a half of a can of sterno. Best part is, no one seems to think of sterno as a hurricane/emergency supply item. Store shelves empty of candles, charcoal, brick wax, propane, and even duralogs ... sterno just sits there for some reason.

The stove is slow to heat (sterno is not the hottest burning fuel, alcohol based, unpressurized) and boiling water can take some time, but a single can seems to last a long time. A Wiki article estimates that a 7 oz. can will burn for just over 2 hours. I love my little stove though. It folds up nicely (6.75" x 6.75" x .5") and has a windbreak hatch door to insert/remove the fuel can.

----------


## 91g-dub

> One of the best deals I ever scored on an alcohol stove is the Trangia Swedish Army Cooker. I paid about $8.00 for the Trangia stove, cooking pots, wind screen and plastic alcohol bottle. The Trangia Westwind stove sells for $24-$25 alone. I don't carry the pots because they are too heavy but they make a great car camping cooker and the Trangia stove has a screw on cap that prevents the alcohol from leaking out. I understand they can run on Denatured Alcohol, Gas Line Antifreeze (HEET), Pure Methanol or Ethanol, or Rubbing Alcohol. All I've ever used is Denatured Alcohol. 
> 
> Those of you in the UK can buy them all day long. In the US and Canada, you can still score deals on eBay if you keep an eye out.
> 
> There is a trick you can use in alcohol stoves to prevent them from sooting your cooking pots. Add about 5% water to the alcohol!


Rick, I agree 100% on the Triangia stove. Mine works great. The one I have has the simmer ring so it's easy to adjust. I tried using it with red Heet and didn't think it burned as well as denatured alcohol.

----------


## chiggersngrits

those stoves are great. 91g-dub, try the heet in the yellow bottle it works better. the best fuel i've used in mine is pure grain but its expensive.

----------


## Stairman

I tried to boil water with sterno and got tired of waiting after 30 minutes. But alcohol stoves like the Whitebox or Trangia boil water in 4 minutes. Theyre both alcohol so why the big difference ? Sterno is ok for some cooking and warming but it seems like flames from alcohol should be equal.

----------


## Rick

You got me. Sterno is denatured alcohol and jellied alcohol. Maybe the jellied alcohol consumes some of the energy to get it to burn? You'd think the methanol would make up for it.

----------

